# What are you currently reading?



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I was just reading the thread "Recognize yourself?" and the thread evolved into a discussion about literacy. So I got to thinking what book do people read?

So, What are you currently reading and what did ou read before that?

I'll start:

I am currently reading a book called "The Day After Roswell". A first hand account of a Lt. Col. working at the Pentagon at the "Foreign Technologoes" dept.

Before that I read "The Lord of the Rings" and "The Hobbit". Never read them before.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Just finished "Fingersmith" by Sarah Waters - interesting Victorian novel with surprising twists. Short listed for several literature awards but I was only so so on it. For some obscure reason I've been bogged down in Victorian and "past cultures" books in the last few months which I've had to struggle with to get through - a rare situation as I love reading and often have a couple of novels on the go at once.
Just starting William Gibson "Pattern Recognition" which the reviewer claims is his best since "Neuromancer" and at this point I'd be in agreement with that.
Gibson is a terrific writer and many of his "experience spaces", Tokyo, Macs, "trend overviews" match my own travels and background. This one I'm really into and might even finish today - sittin' in the sun on my front porch ( finally some signs of spring in the GTA! )
Gotta love it when a Cube figures early in the environment  
If any of you haven't read Gibson, he's one of Canada's own bright lights, Vancouver dweller. 
He coined "cyberspace" in the first novel "Neuromancer" and he was computer illiterate when he wrote it which will astound you when you read it.
ALL of his books are good reads if you are into cyberpunk - his language skills are very sophisticated and original.
If you liked Blade Runner the movie you'll like Gibson's work a lot.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am currently reading "River Thieves" by Michael Crummey, which is about the experiences with the Beothuks Indians in Newfounland in the early 19th century. As well, I am reading "Firewall" by R.J. Pineiro for lighter reading.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmph "River Thieves" is next after Gibson - just grabbed it yesterday becasue it looked very interesting. Let's compare notes Dr. G.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

A few weeks ago I finished Taken By Storm: The Troubled Science, Policy and Politics of Global Warming by Essex and McKitrick. I was given a free autographed copy of the book by Dr. McKitrick and my name does appear in the book.

For work, I'm reading and teaching from Principles of Macroeconomics by Sayre and Morris and Managerial Economics by Hirschey.

For fun, I'm still working on Dear Sad Goat: A Roundup of Truly Canadian Tales & Letters by Richardson and Butterfly Economics: A New General Theory of Social and Economic Behaviour by Ormerod.

When I'm done these, I think I'll get started on Statistics for Business and Economics by Anderson, Sweeney, and Williams for work and Complexity: The Emerging Science at the Edge of Order and Chaos by Waldrop for fun.

Weee!!!

James


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, I would love to compare notes. I have just begun to read the book and have only read the first few chapters. When I first came to Newfoundland and Labrador I was interested in the story of the Beothuks, who were "eliminated" (a term utilized by the British Governor in Newfoundland at the end of the 19th century), which was a gentlier term than "genocide". Sadly, many also died of disease. As well, the Exploits River area of this province is quite beautiful, very unlike the ruggedness of the Avalon region, which contains St.John's and 1/4 of the province's entire population.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I just finished reading the newest offering from Michael Crichton, "Prey". It is an interesting book, but sadly I don't think he any of his last couple of books have been up to the calibre of Sphere.

I am also right in the middle of "Sea of Silver Light", which is the fourth book (of four) in Tad Williams "Otherland" series. Anyone who spends any amount of time online should check this series out. Set in the future, and about 3/4 takes place in an online world called (strangely enough) Otherland, in which the main characters are trapped. Check out TadWilliams.com for more info.

Before that I read Steinbecks "The Grapes of Wrath". I picked up an old old old 8th printing of the 1st edition in terrible shape at a garage sale, one of the better book finds I have made.

Next up on deck is "Five Smooth Stones", the name of the author eludes me at the moment, but it is a story similar to "To Kill a Mockingbird", about a black man on trial in the deep south in the early part of this century.

--PB


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

ehMac, that is what I'm reading 

Finished Prey by Michael Chricton a few weeks back and am currently ingroseed in my chemistry textbook trying to master Electrochemistry for my test. And a little UNIX for Mac OS X on the side.

Many good books, I think I need to go back to the library for some more books


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PosterBoy, have you read Michael Crichton's "Timeline"?

Steinbeck's "The Grapes of Wrath" is probably my favorite book. I took it with me when a friend of mine and I hitch hiked from New York City to California. We traveled along some of the same routes that the Joads took on their "journey to the land of milk and honey'. Have you ever seen the original movie based on this book? They changed the ending from what was in the book (censors I assume), but the farewell Tom gives to his mother is one of the classic scenes ever performed by an actor. It was the best Henry Fonda even did, in my opinion. Still, the book is better.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I am currently re-reading "Erich Von Daniken's"

Chariots of the Gods?

Puts things in perspective I think.....and I glad to see there are others out there that believe the same as me.


----------



## Kuni (Feb 4, 2003)

Hooray for books! 

FINALLY got around to reading "Perfume"....only about halfway in, and it's good. No wonder it's so popular.

Just finished B. Kingsolver's "Poisonwood Bible." I was skeptical because of the 'Oprah's Book Club' stamp, but it was actually pretty good (except for the last 100 pages or so). ...speaking of which, I hear that Oprah is starting a Classics book club. Hopefully, she'll motivate many people to pick up great classic novels that they would normally have avoided at all costs. ^_~

Next in line? Anna Karenina. I keep picking it up and then putting it down without getting anywhere, but I hear it's excellent. Also, Thomas King's "Green Grass, Running Water," which is hilarious so far. *King fangirl*

While we're on the topic of books, favourite books of all time (because I can!):

One Hundred Years of Solitude (Marquez) (though "Love in a Time of Cholera" is a little easier to read, and just as enjoyable ^_~).
The Alchemist (Coelho)
The Unbearable Lightness of Being (Kundera)

And...the BEST book of all time:

"Piggy in the Puddle" by C. Pomerantz!!!! The literary value in this immense epic is delightfully procured and masterfully portrayed. Takes a few days to slog through the detailed descriptions, but it's worth it.  

*runs away cackling*


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

"Piggy in the Puddle" is a classic of sweeping magnitude and beautiful language.  

I'm currently reading "The Devil's Cure" by Kenneth Oppel. It's a bit formula but the writing style is great, and the topics of medicine and religion really peek my interest. 

I read "Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring" before. I've been meaning to read "The Two Towers" for a while. And, I have to admit, I'm going to be reading the next Harry Potter book when it comes out this Summer. Damn my obsession with fantasy and British culture.

As for favourite book, that's tough. However, my two favourite authors are Douglas Coupland and Kurt Vonnegut Jr.

Kuni - _smoke me a kipper! I'll be back for breakfast._


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Steinbeck is an amazing author and indeed Grapes of Wrath was an influential book for me.. I can see some of our parallel influences emerging Dr. G.  I too think it was one of Fonda's best, you can certainly see where Jane's activism comes from.
I really enjoyed the movie "The Reivers" also based on a Steinbeck work ..the horse race sequence with the reading of Steinbeck's prose overlaying this amazing slow motion, up close photography of two top notch horses in full flight is breath taking.
Steinbeck had the ability to create prose that had the imagery and power and often even the cadence of poetry yet still tell a great story. 
Has anyone run across the book "Ringolevio"?? Dr. G with your background that game may ring a bell. That book showed a very interesting look at the activism of the 60s generation. A disturbing book in many ways...it brought back memories that weren't so "gilded by time".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

bmovie, Erich Von Daniken's "Chariots of the Gods" is a great book because it elicits critical thinking on the part of the reader. Any book that makes a person think on a higher level is a book that is worth a read and even a reread.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

next on my list is to re-read Frank Herbert's, "God Emperor of Dune."

By far his finest book in the series.

And the unedited version of "Stranger in a Strange Land." (nod to macdoc)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, I also liked Steinbeck's "Travels with Charlie", even though it is not considered to be one of his major works. It showed how Steinbeck actually saw America on his travels around the US with his standard poodle, Charlie.

"Ringolevio" is a New York City game, similar to "hide and go seek". There are many versions of this game, but it prepared a kid to think and react quickly...and to be an urban guerrilla ("never break cover and be seen out in the open" were the rules we lived by to survive at ringolevio). Having been born in 1948, I guess that I am a child of the 60's.........but I shall never forget my childhood experiences in NYC.


----------



## Kuni (Feb 4, 2003)

*frantically makes a list of the books that have been mentioned*

Lots of sci-fi fans, it seems. Anyone here familiar with Heinlein's "Starship Troopers"? (No, not the terrible movie. ) I read it once long ago, and it shocked my little brain to read such an overt criticism of democracy. Many people have criticized the book as pro-facism, but though facism is portrayed in the book, it hardly seems to glorify it, in my opinion. At any rate, that was probably my first exposure to political criticism. Ahhh, the memories... ^_^

Speaking of reading during my youth...was a HUGE fan of Barbara Park when I was 10 or so. Highly recommended for that age group. Brilliant sarcastic sense of humour, and it deals with "teen issues" without diving into melodrama. Man, I need to get my parents to send out my books from home so I can reread them. XD

CC>> Can you say, "oofy, poofy - NOPE!" ? ^_~ ...And I prefer vindaloo to kipper.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Kuni,
also have a look at 2 other Herbert books;
"The Jesus Incident" and "The Lazarus Effect." they are twins

If you decide to read "God Emperor of Dune", you will need to read the first 3 boks first. Otherwise, you will get lost.

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I grew up on the "Hardy Boys" and a series of biographies (in a blue cover as I recall) that fascinated me with the genre. Every once and awhile, I find a copy of a HB book I read as a boy and sit down and read it in a few hours.............true leisure-time reading and relaxation.


----------



## Kuni (Feb 4, 2003)

"The Lazarus Effect" is by Herbert? Wow! I didn't realize that. O_O I had a friend who wouldn't stop raving about that book.

Sheesh....with this reading list, I'm not going to have time for schoolwork!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

CC if you like Brit fantasy try the steam punk worlds of "Perdido Station" and "The Scar" by China Mieville.







and even further out Storm Constantine.
Closer to Tolkien in traditional fantasy and a wonderful writer is Canada's own Guy Gavriel Kaye - his "Fionavera Tapestry" is a terrific trilogy under one cover and has the sweep and detail of Tolkien. His use of language is superb.

My top book for language use is the "Alexandria Quartet" by Lawrence Durrell. If you think your vocabulary is good this book will humble you







It's a fantastic tour de force by a "beyond world class writer".

Posterboy ...Tad Williams is indeed an interesting read - not quite as soul destroying as the "Ill Earth" series where the hero is a bitter leper...more anti-hero actually - a very strange read.....and a huge series.

James2 that's quite a mental load you've taken on. Chaos theory is certainly not far off wrestling with the implications of Quantum Theory and Relativity Theory. I've been taking small bites of the current special edition Scientific American that deals with a number of the "leading edge" Physics issues and it's head hurting stuff. The section on '"Extreme Light" about table top lasers that can deliver the output of "all the world's power plants combined"  was mind boggling. As the author said "big science" is back at university labs.
Don't you ever take a break with something light???


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Michael - I loved the Dune series and his exploration of the mental journey from man to god and his use of archetypes was incredible. I agree you must read the previous novels and even then it's a tough challenge, Herbert himself struggled to put what he envisioned as the "god mind" into words that we could deal with.
It's unfortunate his choice of the Afghan freedom fighters to model his rebel warriors on will forever be associated now with 911.

Dr. G you are the only person I've dealt with that even knew the game. Here is the only reference to the book I could find.
Grogan, Emmett. RINGOLEVIO. A Life Played for Keeps. London, 1972 - out of print  
I can't find mine. If you ever run across it you might find it a very interesting read. From your post I sense there were some "not so childlike" aspects to Ringolevio...that's certainly the sense of the book. Urban street learning.....carried out into the wider world. The book was quite influential for me in showing what it meant to "play for keeps" in attempting to change the world. People forget underneath the "flower child" images there were huge forces at work in the 60s...and many died in the clash of mindsets.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Kuni - Robert Heinlein was certainly one of my favorite authors and his book "Stranger in a Strange Land" was banned in it's full version until recently.
I loved his outlook and books like Trooper, The Moon is a Harsh Mistress amongst others are very political. Often it's hard to determine when he has tongue in cheek - there are large elements of that in Starship.
He was a strong advocate of women's rights and a Libertarian. http://billdennis.net/heinlein/government.htm 
He along with Ayn Rand had strong views on the power of the individual, both authors were very influential in my own view on things......not much fond of authority and deeply suspicious of "government knows best".


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I am currently reading the Internet, it's just starting to get good .


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

I am currently reading "The Fiery Cross" by Diana Gabaldon which is the fifth in a series about a time travelling woman who ends up in 18th century Scotland and meets a highlander by the name of Jamie Fraser. Sounds a little hokey, but the writing is wonderful and you get really addicted to the characters. Anyone else read any of this series?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, the notion of "playing for keeps" was an aspect of ringolevio. We played a version that had whomever was found had a choice at "going to jail" (and waiting for someone to free them), or to join the "hunt". Most chose to "join the hunt". Thus, you never knew if someone was actually still free or out to "get you". Personally, I relied on my wits and "trusted no one". 

Your statement that "People forget underneath the 'flower child' images there were huge forces at work in the 60s...and many died in the clash of mindsets" is most profound, and accurate, in my opinion. Keep in mind that I was playing this game up until about the summer of 1960. Thus, it was still a game of "win or lose", "catch or be caught", and not anything resembling a traumatic break from post-Ike/pre-JFK America. Later, when I was in high school and facing the draft/Vietnam/possible death, many of my friends and I would talk of our days playing games such as this fondly, but with a sense of metacognition in retrospect. A book published in 1972 must have been written during the darkest days for the US (and parts of the rest of the world). In my opinion, 1968 was a year of traumatic change that has not really been experienced in a similar manner until 9/11.

I shall keep my eye out for the book.

"Ringolevio, one-two-three, one-two-three, one-two-three. All are now free!". I can still hear that cry even now.......... Still, freedom is never fully free, in that each person has to pay a price and sacrifice for our freedom and liberty.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Heinlein's "Stranger..." is a great book, but I would also give a very strong nod to "I shall fear no evil." - groundbreaking material

"The past through tomorrow" is also a great read.

While we remember, let us pause and remember Douglas Adams and his "Hitchiker's" series. He was a very bright man and put an entirely different spin on sci-fi.

Only book that every came close was; about but martians that can appear and disappear, especially during private moments in one's bedroom, smoke cigars and call everyone Mac.

I'll try and get more info.

Great little read and truly hilarious !


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Jeac - Yep it sounds hokey but Garibadi can sure write a romantic and informative tale.  I've read them all and actually just picked up the Fiery Cross last month but I decided I want to re-read the series as it was years ago I read the first of the set. I really like her approach to man woman interaction and the detail and sweep of the historical times she covers. I mean she really goes into historical detail with little of the "gloss" that mars similar attempts..and damn she is a good engaging writer.
•••••
Have you read "Pillars of the Earth" by Ken Follett?? Normally I find Follett a light weight author but this book is outstanding in concept and detail. It's a terrific story, very informative and with many delightful twists and turns. I've read it twice twenty years apart and enjoyed it thoroughly both times. Strangely both times I was in France surrounded by the kind of cathedrals the story deals with despite the story being set in England. It gives you a terrific sense of the struggle and importance of those early architectural triumphs. I suspect you'd love it and like Garibaldi it's a fine and romantic story that engages you very well while teaching you about the age.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dr. G indeed it was a dark book. 
He took his New York childhood game west and played out a real life version in Haight Ashbury.

Found some more info. http://www.canongate.net/rebel/rip.taf?_p=3145 http://www.eskimo.com/~recall/bleed/1128.htm 
This is a wild site  here is one gem

"To clarify his philosophy, Grogan attended a Dialectics of Liberation conference where he received an ovation for his speech ...& then informed the audience the first man to deliver it was AdoIf Hitler... 

"Emmett Grogan was a wonderful storyteller, & Ringolevio is a great book." 

— Jerry Garcia "
and another http://www.bohemiabooks.com.au/eblinks/spirboho/modern/psych/Grogan/grogan.html 
They were strange and dangerous times and it certainly has a similar feel right now  
Your description
"the notion of "playing for keeps" was an aspect of ringolevio. We played a version that had whomever was found had a choice at "going to jail" (and waiting for someone to free them), or to join the "hunt". Most chose to "join the hunt". Thus, you never knew if someone was actually still free or out to "get you". Personally, I relied on my wits and "trusted no one".
certainly shows why Grogan chose the title - if ever was a summary of being young and counter culture in the 60s your description above is scarily accurate...."trust no one" indeed!!!

••••
Michael I could never get off on the Hitch Hiker series - just not my "cup of tea" pardon the groaner.
There were few Heinlein books that weren't "ground breaking" in some manner and all with the possible exception of the full version of Stranger which is very disturbing, were hugely entertaining.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Haight Ashbury!?! The first time I was there was back in 1971. I can just imagine what it is like today.......... Still, I could only have imagined what I would be like 32 years later as well, so everything is in balance and perspective. Peace.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm reading "A fine balance" by Rohinton Mistry...albeit about a year late. I bought it ages ago and just never had the time to read it. With school driving me crazy lately I have found a new routine where reading for an hour or so before bed calms me down and helps me not think about school when my head hits the pillow.

It's not something I usually read (I was a Grisham person if I read at all). I'm about half way through and I'll I have to say is...man, do we have it good. Easy read, great characters. I recommend it.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by MaxPower:
*
So, What are you currently reading and what did ou read before that?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"SQL for Dummies"

I never thought I'd have to read a "* for dummies" book, but here it is.

Before that, I was re-reading Juvenal's Satires.

I may have to re-read it again, after I'm done with SQL for Dummies.  

SQL Dummy G/<


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*Kuni,
also have a look at 2 other Herbert books;
"The Jesus Incident" and "The Lazarus Effect." they are twins
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I actually enjoyed these more than Dune.

My computers always seem to have an HD called "Avata".

Choovay,

G/<


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will check Follett out. Haven't heard of him before. I am always on the lookout for new books and it is great to have a reference first.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

GK,
those 2 you enjoyed more thand Dune are very good books. I also enjoyed them more than Dune 1-3

Have you ever give "God Emperor of Dune" (a.k.a Dune 4) a shot?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I too read John Grisham, although he seems to be "up and down" lately with his books, almost as if they seemed rushed.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macdoc:
*Don't you ever take a break with something light??? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello,

I'm not into the mathematics of chaos at all, I just like some of the theoretical applications. My 'break' reading is currently from the Sad Goat book, as stated above. Other 'light' reading I have done includes Microserfs and Life After God by Douglas Coupland and Ecstasy Planet by Douglas Rushkoff.

James


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Yay Douglas Coupland!  

Have you read _Miss Wyoming_?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

After wading through several either difficult " Soul Mountain" or uninspiring Gibson got my "joy of reading" back in gear.
Starting and finishing a book in a 24 hour period ...especially one that is so wonderfully paced is a real treat.
On to "The River Thieves" Dr. G.
•••

Pamela I've always had to read before bed or I could not sleep - sometimes it's 5 minutes and I'm out other times a couple of hours but I sure need it. I'd been intrigued by a Fine Balance - I love the cover - but shied off for no particular reason. let us know your thoughts once you get a bit deeper.

••••
Reading Grisham is like eating a Twinkie - tasty but not a lot to it. I admit when he's in the his legal world often times he sparkles..hence his popularity but I agree with Dr. G it's been spotty - the few I've tried. I thought Clancy's last effort was weak too altho he normally is a good tale spinner.
None so good as Mitchener tho' - I'll be rereading all of his some vacation or other. Talk about well researched and believable  He truly was America's story teller.

••••
Somewhat off topic but anyone else here get ticked by the inability to find complete sets? 
This seems to especially apply to good sci-fi and fantasy series  
I'll see two of 3 or find 1, 2, 6, and 8 and never any of the middle ones.
I'm thinking there is a market for completing sets....some like the Chung Kuo series by David Wingrove ( Michael you'll love the series ) are now getting hard to complete and really must be read in sequence and to the end.
And there were some like Robin Hobbs Mad Ship series where the first in the group were almost impossible to find by the time the last one arrived  
Anyone know or participate in this kind of "set completion"??


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*I too read John Grisham, although he seems to be "up and down" lately with his books, almost as if they seemed rushed.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Yes, I must say I haven't been impressed in a while. That's what made me move on to other types of books.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Cynical Critic:
*Have you read Miss Wyoming?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello,

No. I think the next one I'll read will be All Families are Psychotic.

James


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

Oh yes, how could I forget. I read a lot of ehMac as I find many of the topics very entertaining.

Topics such as Software Piracy, Yogurt, and other 'Pamela' related threads are quite entertaining.

James


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

macdoc quietly typed on his Cube:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Somewhat off topic but anyone else here get ticked by the inability to find complete sets? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I assume you have called Bakka - THE sci-fi book store in Toronto?

I have called and ordered stuff from them before. They have contacts and am sure would be happy to get you some sets.

macdoc, have you ever read Blish's "Cities in Flight" tetraulogy?

You may be able to tell that I am into sets and sometimes have multiples sets. Books are great. I have one copy of "Cities in Flight" series that is in one big paperback.

I have a few of the "Rama" series and "Ringworld" Even bought the "Rama" Mac game hosted by none other than Sir Arthur himself.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*GK,
those 2 you enjoyed more thand Dune are very good books. I also enjoyed them more than Dune 1-3

Have you ever give "God Emperor of Dune" (a.k.a Dune 4) a shot?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I read all (and once HAD all) of Frank Herbert's books. I wonder what reading them would be like now. I'm definitely more critical of writing style now then when I was a teenager. Progress! 
 

In any case I find a lot of stuff unreadable these days. Say... like these horrible Dune continuation books done by Herbert's son. I was browsing at Indigo and ran across them... The first 2 pages made me wanna toss up my spice.

Sandwormily,

G/<


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

GK, i guess in your personal case, "the sleeper has awakened."

yes, as soon as i found out that his son took over writing, i stopped buying.

the last book in the original series; "Heretics of Dune" (edit - "Chapterhouse Dune"), if i recall correctly, his son took over after Herbert died and the book reads like 2 people wrote it.

i don't even look at that House Harkonnen and House Atreides claptrap. Pure money making.... Plain and simple.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Grzegorz Kryszczuk wrote:
*"SQL for Dummies"

I never thought I'd have to read a "* for dummies" book, but here it is.*

Out of curiosity, what database system are you using (I'm guessing you're not reading "SQL for Dummies" for fun )


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"Cities in Flight" - yes I've read it several times - the "Mayor of New York City" has always reminded me of Mel in attitude and I Ioved the "spin dizzy" concept with the various cities taking off and "tramping" the universe for work.
Dated but a terrific idea and the characters are wonderful.
One of the criticisms of early Sci-Fi is that it did not forsee computing in the way we have it now and so early stuff tends to suffer from that omission when viewed from our highly connected environment. That's one reason Neuromancer by Gibson was so ground breaking.

Does anyone else use talking books for driving?? I find them very enjoyable and I can drive 24 hrs straight with a good book in the tape machine ( I hate changing tapes tho  ) I often will tackle odd topics - David Niven's fascinating biography for instance - that I might not otherwise try and I find they keep me awake and alert unlike any other method save having a good conversation by phone or with one of my co-travellers. Unfortunately keeping that up for 24 hours is beyond most people's stamina







so books on tape are the next best.
One of the most enjoyable was Comanche Moon - the author did the narrating and all the voices  24 hours!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pamela, have you read Grishham's latest book "The Summons"? I saw it in paperback, and considered getting it, but I remembered that my wife had received a copy of "River Thieves" for her birthday, and was not reading that book............so I put it back on the shelf. I guess the only author that I ever rushed to get his/her work the minute it came out in paperback was Kurt Vonnegut. I guess I am a child of the 60's.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*
the last book in the original series; "Heretics of Dune" (edit - "Chapterhouse Dune"), if i recall correctly, his son took over after Herbert died and the book reads like 2 people wrote it.

i don't even look at that House Harkonnen and House Atreides claptrap. Pure money making.... Plain and simple.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes, one who was a decent writer, and one who isn't.

Another capitalist crime. Some things should just be put to rest. To continue wringing money out of something that is obviously dead just diminishes everyone involved.

Now... where is my water reclamation unit?

G/<


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by jfpoole:
*Grzegorz Kryszczuk wrote:
"SQL for Dummies"

Out of curiosity, what database system are you using (I'm guessing you're not reading "SQL for Dummies" for fun )<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well, for years and year I have been using Filemaker, but I have exceeded what I can do with it. I plan to build a mySQL database and do the PHP thing so I can generate my web site's pages dynamically.

Hand coding the site stopped to be feasible after about 200 pages.   

Cheers,

G/<*


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

4 pages later...

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*PosterBoy, have you read Michael Crichton's "Timeline"?

Steinbeck's "The Grapes of Wrath" is probably my favorite book. I took it with me when a friend of mine and I hitch hiked from New York City to California. We traveled along some of the same routes that the Joads took on their "journey to the land of milk and honey'. Have you ever seen the original movie based on this book? They changed the ending from what was in the book (censors I assume), but the farewell Tom gives to his mother is one of the classic scenes ever performed by an actor. It was the best Henry Fonda even did, in my opinion. Still, the book is better.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Doc, IO have read every (fiction) book that Michael Crichton has written, and most of the non-fiction as well. Timeline is alright, but it feels a litle rushed as you read it. Not ruched as in the count down, but rushed s in "I have to meet a deadline". Sphere is still, IMHO, the best book he has written.

I have not actually seen the movie of the Grapes of Wrath. I have been meaning to, but the most I have seen is the first 15 minutes. I liked the style of writing, the one or two chapters of story and then one paragraph of description of what the people were going through and what was going on.

Good book, much beter than the other Steinbeck books/stories I have read.

--PB


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

GK wrote in the sand:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Now... where is my water reclamation unit? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Wouldn't that be "stillsuit?"


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*GK wrote in the sand:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Now... where is my water reclamation unit? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Wouldn't that be "stillsuit?"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes, Michael, on Arrakis it would be a stillsuit.

On Earth it is a "water reclamation unit", or
a "dehumidifier" if you prefer.  

One of the reasons I liked Herberts' books so much is that he pays a lot of attention to ecology.

Speaking of which, have you read any Brunner?

Standing on Zanzibar,

G/<


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PosterBoy, we are in agreement re Steinbeck, but not about "Timeline". I actually found it a well documented and researched book, and I learned various things that I did not know about, nor understood. "Sphere" was one of his best books, although movie left something to desire. Watch the last 15 minutes of The Grapes of Wrath, realizing that this is what people actually experienced back in the Dust Bowl era of the 1930's.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Timeline, I found was not that bad, but definitely could have been better, in that it seemed to miss some of the fear of the unknown that is present in most of his other books. Sphere is an awesome book, and a horrible movie  However, I still love Jurassic Park. You just can't beat dinosaurs.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dr. G - how are you progressing with River Thieves?? I'm part way through and in general find it enjoyable - not outstanding in terms of pace but well researched with a good air of authenticity. I like the way the story line drifts back and forth through time and geography.
Cassie is suitably egnimatic.
I guess the most interesting to me is a look at early life in Newfoundland... a sad look indeed...but a least some of the history is preserved in a wider audience.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*PosterBoy, we are in agreement re Steinbeck, but not about "Timeline". I actually found it a well documented and researched book, and I learned various things that I did not know about, nor understood. "Sphere" was one of his best books, although movie left something to desire. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Re: Timeline.

All of his books are well documented and researched, just check the bibliography of "Prey" (or any other one). I liked Timeline, I didn't mean to give the impression that I didn't, but when compared to Sphere, The Terminal Man, or Rising Sun it leaves much to be desired.

It is a shame that Sphere (and a few other movies based on his books) turned into such mediocre movies. I am interested to see what they do with Timeline. Billy Conolly is in it, so it can't be all bad.

--PB


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

My fiance' and I have been reading "Mirror of Her Dreams" by Stephen R. Donaldson together. It is my third time through it (big fan). I'm also in the middle of a William Gibson book - "All Tomorrow's Parties". It's the first of Gibson's that I've read - I love the unique style and vision. Also devoting some time to Knuth's "Art of Computer Programming", volume 1.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

just finished reading:
Kindom of Fear- Hunter S Thompson
Catcher in The Rye- J.D. Salinger (reread)
The Old Man and The Sea- Ernest Hemingway (reread)
Currently reading
Neither Here nor There- Bill Bryson


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PosterBoy, two other poor movies made from Crichton's books were "Congo" and "Disclosure". I liked both books, but apart from the Donald Sutherland character in the movie "Disclosure", both were a disappointment. I liked the "Jurassic Park/Lost World" books and movies. 

Have you ever read Carl Sagan's "Contact"? Great book, OK movie.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by PosterBoy:
*--PB*<HR></blockquote>

Hello,

PB, I think you need to fix the link in your signature.

[edit: Noticed the comment about your signature in the other thread.]

James


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*PosterBoy, two other poor movies made from Crichton's books were "Congo" and "Disclosure". I liked both books, but apart from the Donald Sutherland character in the movie "Disclosure", both were a disappointment. I liked the "Jurassic Park/Lost World" books and movies. 

Have you ever read Carl Sagan's "Contact"? Great book, OK movie.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Congo was a good book, but I don't think that it was going to translate to film very well no matter who was in charge. Just a little too wierd I think. Disclosure was alright as a movie, but only if you hadn't read the book first. Donald Sutherland was good as was Dennis Miller (surprisingly), but it was a relativly poor film (compared to the book).

On Jurassic Park/The Lost World.
Where to start. Jurassic park is a great book, and Jurassic Park is a great movie, but there are so many changes that my head was spinning when I saw it that first time. It wasn;t even the big changes that bothered me, it was the little ones (like having a sick Tricerotops instead of a sick Stegosaurus, or that the kids ages were reversed). Both were good, but totally different.

The Lost world is another story. A few years after I first read Jurassic Park I read it again. I was still impressed, but it seemed to be lacking something. The Lost world filled in all the holes that were there in JP, some of which I didn;t even see until I was reading the TLW. The movie however, was not the same.
Jeff Goldblum was there (along with one kid instead of two), but there was also a Tyrannosaurus Rex loose in San Francisco. Alright book, not alright movie. I have yet to see JP3.

I haven't read Contact, but I did see the movie. I didn;t know what to think of the movie at first. It was long and slow moving, but interesting. At the time i was working as a projectionist, so I couldn't really feel ripped off (not having paid), but If I had paid for it I think I would have wished that I had waited to rent it. Not that it was bad, it just seemed like more of a renter.

On another note, if you can find some of Michael Crichtons books that he wrote under a different name, they are some of his best. "A Case of Need" is one of the best books of his that I have read, but it was released under a different name.

--PB


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PosterBoy, do yourself a favor and read Sagan's "Contact" -- much better than the movie. 

What was MC's "different name"?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I find Chricton a rousing writer but a bit formulaic - "written for movie" material. There was an earlier author "Halley" maybe that took a look at various industries - was it Airline or Airport ( NOT the movie) - always a similar style involved, informative fast paced.
Good reading but not good literature.









Dr. G I'm about 1//2 through River Thieves and enjoying it more.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, you are WAY ahead of me reading "River Thieves". I do know that basic historical situation re the Beothuks, so it will be interesting to see is this turns out to be a well written piece of historical fiction, which is a genre I quite enjoy.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I knew only vaguely of the Beothuks so the insight is wonderful both regarding them and the NFLD community/history.
I too really enjoy good historical fiction, being informed and entertained is wonderful.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, the history of this province is amazing (as is the history of any province I am sure). Up until NL joined Confederation in 1949, 90% of the population lived within 30km of the coast. The Exploits Valley/River region of the province is vast, and there are still parts of it that have not been fully explored on foot. When we drove across the province two summers ago, my wife gave me the job of driving from Gander to Corner Brook. She always found the drive hard between these two points, because there was only land and trees for as far as the eye could see. I always found this drive to be interesting, because it gave me a chance to think. Still, I can only imagine what it would have been like to have maintained a trap-line back in the early 19th century.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macdoc:
*I find Chricton a rousing writer but a bit formulaic - "written for movie" material. There was an earlier author "Halley" maybe that took a look at various industries - was it Airline or Airport ( NOT the movie) - always a similar style involved, informative fast paced.
Good reading but not good literature.








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Excellent description of Arthur Hailey, author of "Airport", "Hotel" and "The Evening News".


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thank you - that's the guy - I remember enjoying the "inside look" at the various industries.
••

Dr. G it IS one of my goals to spend some time in NFLD driving around. Suggested time of year?? Minimum bugs?/ Maximum whales??


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Hailey is like an easy bathroom reader version of James A. Michener (Chesapeake, Space, Carribbean, ... ). As educational as a bunch of National Geographics, and more fun! After getting through a Michener novel, for years afterward I feel like I've been to those places and times in history. Something I just realized is that he chooses subjects that are not too tragic - I think he believes in 'progress'.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, re travel to NL (check out newfoundland.com for all of your tourist info), the bugs are currently under about 4 meters of snow in parts of the province (my front yard has a bit more), the nice weather is from the end of June until the start of August, with whale watching in July (we use O'Brien's in Bay Bulls), and the people are friendly year-round (even today after another blizzard is upon us all day). As I said, newfoundland.com is a new website that has all sorts of tourist info, or you can check the Dept. of Tourism from the NL provincial government.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Slight possibility my daughter is attending a camp in NL this year in which case I will make it coincide with a trip for myself. I'll keep you posted. I'm feeling the need for adventure after going cold turkey for the last 6 months







on any travel - spent WAY too much last year.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, I first came to St.John's 26 years ago on Monday of this week. I came for an interview at Memorial University, thinking that it would be an adventure for a few years. I have been here ever since. Of course, when I came for my interview from March 17-19, they did not have the snow we have had these past few days or all winter. 

There are camps all over NL, especially in the summer. We are a vast and beautiful province.........not too many people (515,000 in the whole province at last count), but people are always amazed at how friendly people are here in Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*What was MC's "different name"?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I can't actually remember and haven't had time to look. The book is upsatirs in a box somewhere, i will try to find it tonight.

--PB


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Current Book:
The Godfather of the Kremlin: Boris Berezovsky and the looting of Russia;
Paul Klebnikov; Harcourt, 2000, ISBN 0-15-100621-0
Klebnikov is a senior editor of Forbes.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PosterBoy, don't go to any trouble re finding the book. I have so much grading that coming to the ehMacLand forum is a diversion from reading academic papers and assignments. Thanks anyway.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Gord that sounds cool - let us know how you like it.  ...or else


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*PosterBoy, don't go to any trouble re finding the book. I have so much grading that coming to the ehMacLand forum is a diversion from reading academic papers and assignments. Thanks anyway.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I still can't remember what the other name was, but it doesn't matter because A Case of Need was re-released a few years back under his real name.

A Case of Need @ BN.com

--PB


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I just ordered Contact after reading the recommendations in this thread.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MaxPower, you won't be disappointed, unless you see the movie first. The two are actully not very much alike, and the book is far superior than the movie. Good reading.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, I keep forgetting to ask you what specifically drew your attention to the book "River Thieves"? I am not questioning your eclectic nature of book selection, but I am curious, since it is not a typical storyline.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dr. G I'm never sure what attracts me to a book. Certainly the historical aspect and I have a strong empathy for the situation the native peoples of North America confronted with European ignorance and imperialism.

BTW if you want a fascinating book - "The Man who Talks to Horses" is wonderful.
Also "Into Thin Air" about the climbing disaster on Everest is wonderfully done and very very moving. I was in tears a couple of times. Always the mark of a book with impact for me - most often when it's a true story but on occasion even well crafted fiction can trigger deep emotions.
It's one of the reason I love books and movies.








Cassie is a very intriguing character in River Thieves.
I'm very much enjoying the current trends in novels and movies ( to a degree) that recognise the complexity of character - neither entirely good nor entirely bad but a human mix - often a conflicted mix. Some comics have a good history of a similar conflicting traits - the edgy Superhero.








Cassie is still an enigma - a well crafted novel.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, thanks for your personal perspective on literary selections. It is a question that I ask my undergrad students, who are all teachers-in-training, and suggest that they ask their students when they finally graduate and obtain a position. Currently, the "fuss" over student "self selection" of reading materials in the elementary grades is shifting away from the Harry Potter series to the Lord of the Rings trilogy. Personally, I dislike any form of institutionalized censorship. As well, while my son was never a fan of HP, he has, to my amazement, gotten through one of the L of the R books, and is actually on a second book in this series!!! I am amazed in that if there is no mention of basketball or hockey in the book, it is not worth reading. As well, he is doing well in school...............which is why I have been searching for the pods in the basement.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I was about to pick up and start reading Five Smooth Stones when someone gave me the eBook version of Scott Adams "God's Debris". I highly recomend this book to anyone who has two eyes to read with (or even one eye), and I am not even half way done yet.

It all starts when a delivery guy brings a package to an old man and the old man asks "Did you deliver the package or did the package deliver you?". The ensuing philosophical discussion between the delivery guy and the old man has me glue to my palm pilot. 

Definitly check it out if you see it.

--PB


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PosterBoy, just what I need, another interesting book on my "to read" list. Still, the "delivery" question sounds most interesting. Actually, I think that what we are reading should be shared in the form of a synopsis along with the title and author.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Finished "River Thieves". It certainly gained momentum and I see why the award nominations. Spare elliptical writing with a bleak air very much evocative of the land and times it portrays.
Should have figured the writer was a poet given the style. A good read, sad and egnimatic. 
Cassie is STILL a mystery.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, sadly, leisure time reading must be put on hold until I get all of this grading completed. I usually like to read a self-selected book and keep reading, without interruptions other than eating, sleep, you know the rest. Someday soon..............


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Michael Crichton's book "A Case of Need" was written unde rhte nom de plume "Jeffery Hudson". It is a little on the technical side at times, but it is still a good book for any MC fan to check out.

--PB


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, now I am curious. Where do you see the "mystery" in the Cassie character? Keep in mind, I have only read the first few chapters.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Another book I just finished reading, that well if anybody wants a good solid introduction to the command line will enjoy. UNIX for Mac OS X by Matisse Enzer. Has more then just the command line, great also for learning some of the weird ways your computer works.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dr. G - Cassie is a wonderfully crafted character right to ...and past the end. The author writes with a poe'ts spare language and you are forced to infer much and the novel certainly is not "time linear".
••••
I'm just starting Woodwards 'Bush at War". Should give me a few shivers along with the insights.
I'm really looking forward to understanding more about the "group" driving American policy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, I shall be anxious to finish reading the book.

Might I ask you a question that you answered many, many moons ago when I first came online in ehMacLand. What is "native mode" on a Mac OS X computer? I was reading about scanners, and some need Photoshop 7 to use the scanner in OS X native mode. I don't intend to utilize Photoshop, and thus, it seems as if I need to utilize OS 9. Might I impose upon one more time to explain all of this technical jargon?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That may be a problem - I suggest you contact the manufacturer and see if Photoshop Elements will work with the scanner plug in.
You'll need something to work with the photos.
PS7 should be cheap in Edu anyway.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Just finished A fine Balance. Rohinton Mistry. Not bad. I must say the first 1/8th of the book and the last 1/8th of the book didn't do the middle section justice. A little boring to start if I remember correctly (it's been a while) and seemed rushed at the end. EXCELLENT characters though..and nice intertwining of their life stories. That's what kept me reading. I still think it's worth picking it up. Really opened my eyes to how good we've got it here.

I'm about to get started on "the poisonwood bible". Anyone here read that?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thanks for the prompt reply, Macdoc. I know I really should not be asking about non-book releated topics in this thread, but this thread seems to have your attention. I shall look into PSElements, which I have read about and it seems to be a great software program.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dr. G email works too 

Pamela thanks, I'll tackle "A Fine Balance" ( I love the cover )again as I bounced off for the reason you stated - the first part was tough sledding and I wasn't in the mood. I've found a number of excellent works that evince that "hard to get into it" characteristic.
Not everyone can engage you like Maeve Binchley  
Anyone else enjoy Scarlett Feather??

I'm just tackling "Bush at War". Get myself educated..."know your enemy" - tI think that was from Sun Tsu.










----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, I believe that Mao also utilized that phrase often. although many of the sayings in his "Little Red Book" came from various Chinese philosophers.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm re-reading Don Delillo's Mao II (http://booksiloved.com/27/Mao_II.html). Strange and topical for these weird times.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

RE: The Godfather of the Kremlin: Boris Berezovsky and the looting of Russia

While I am in the middle of the book, BBC News reports that Boris Brerzovsky was arrested in London on Tuesday (26Mar03) under an extradition request from the Russian Government.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macdoc:
*Not everyone can engage you like Maeve Binchley  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

My mom reads her. What's she all about anyway? I kinda thought she had an old lady audience...lol...I was kind of surprised my mom was reading her actually. Let me know what kind of writer she is if you can. I can get my mom to bring over a couple of her books she has so I can jump in if I like.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm very eclectic in my reading range with the exception of mysteries.
Larry McMurtry's " Lonesome Dove" will forever change your view of Western novels.

Maeve has a wonderful sense of "real people" - Her books tend to rock along at a lively pace and I've always felt I'm "present" in the settings she deals with...mostly Ireland and GB.
I've certainly got a far better feel for modern Eire as it emerges. Her writings remind me of a female Neville Shute with attention to detail and a damn fine tale. Well crafted and emotionally engaging.
Never discount those little old ladies..at the bridge table or their taste in books







 
Not all of Maeve's books are top notch altho I haven't put one down yet.... but Scarlett Feather I really enjoyed. There are a couple of related novels revolving around same milieu and character sets.
A less sophisticated "Alexandria Quartet" but certainly written with a great empathy and understanding of human interactions. Good summer novels.
I do take the view that in order to understand and appreciate really top notch writing I do need to explore "lesser lights". Reading fast helps. 
For instance comparing Binchely's work to a "A Dark and Distant Shore" - I appreciate Maeve's crafting. 
I do "devour" books but I don't skim them. I hate being distracted and like to get completely immmersed in a novel.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macdoc:
*

Maeve has a wonderful sense of "real people" - Her books tend to rock along at a lively pace and I've always felt I'm "present" in the settings she deals with...mostly Ireland and GB.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

My mother is from Scotland....lol...that explains it


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh then mention Diana Gabaldon If she hasn't read the "Outland" series and likes Maeve then she's got a treat ahead.
My guess is she'll know Gabaldon.....a terrific romantic tale and an education in Scottish history all written from a feminist viewpoint.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Yes, I posted this earlier in the thread. Gabaldon is wonderful! Nothing tops Outlander in the series and I am currently reading The Fiery Cross. Strangely enough for me, instead of devouring this one, I am taking my time. Still, nothing beats these characters and her writing is superb. 

Has anyone read 'Hairy Mclarey from Donaldson's Dairy'? Oh my, how I would recommend this book!

'With tails in the air they trotted on down, 
Past the shops and the park to the far end of town'
Oh the joy!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macdoc:
*Oh then mention Diana Gabaldon If she hasn't read the "Outland" series and likes Maeve then she's got a treat ahead.
My guess is she'll know Gabaldon.....a terrific romantic tale and an education in Scottish history all written from a feminist viewpoint.







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes she ready this one before she started to read maeve actually. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------

